# How to integrate /etc/installscript to ISO



## skocdopolet (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi, 

I am prepairing customized FreeBSD ISO for Hyper-V server. I want to add /etc/installscript into it. It is good way add installscript to /usr/src/etc and modify /etc/src/etc/Makefile?

Is this correct solution? 

Thanks
Tomas


----------



## izotov (Nov 18, 2013)

Yours can be one of the correct solutions (as always there are several ways to do something in Unix).

What I usually do is to place everything that is custom into the local directory/package within the ISO (of course in this case the makefiles are modified accordingly).

Anyways for details of creating releases see release(7) (if you did not do so so far).


----------



## skocdopolet (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello,

Finally I did the changes into /etc/rc.local. /etc/installscript is primary confused for specifying options for installer. 
_[ What? 'Primary confused'? 'Primarily used'?  -- Mod. ]_

But thank you for reply!


----------

